# C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Well, we have tried to keep this a secret.... but the excitement level is just TOO much now








I could go on and on about what we are doing, about all the cool 24V Turbo stuff, 3.00" MKIV exhausts, 24V QuickFlows...yadda yadda yadda....but we all know.. WE WANT PICTURES








So let's start with pictures...then I will post all the specifics.
Enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

























Oh yeah, I almost forgot, the most important point...C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit will be available April of '07















C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:46 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

hotness!


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Oh snap


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks sick!


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

Looks nice.
You may want to consider offering a tial 44mm WG with the v-band as well. I'd hate to have to tighten those 38mm bolts.


----------



## cameagain (Nov 26, 2004)

HOLY ****. I'M IN. PRICES? POWER? SOME TUNING DYNO VIDS. WHERE ARE THEY. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (cameagain)*

its a bout time, that **** looks awesome


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

what does the price look like for a stage 1 or 2


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (HotredVR)*

I may trade up to a 24V just for this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (FMF)*

Looks good


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_are you goin to be offering chip solutions like the 12v ?


We will be offering 24V VR6 Fueling Solutions; they will be bundled into a complete C2 Fueling Kit. The specifics have not yet been determined, but they are likely to resemble the following:
*C2 24V Fueling Kits*
*Stage I*
Price: TBD
-C2 24V VR6 Software Flashload
-415cc Injectors 
-C2 MKIV Billet MAF housing
-Open element filter
-C2 Silicone couplers
-SS T-Bolts

*Stage II*
Price: TBD
-C2 24V VR6 Software Flashload
-630cc Injectors
-C2 MKIV Billet MAF housing
-C2 24V VR6 SS Head Spacer
-C2 Inline Fuel Pump w/install kit
-Open element filter
-C2 Silicone couplers
-SS T-Bolts


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

Good stuff. Makes me wish I still had my 24v.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

that is sexy


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (GTijoejoe)*

What size is that downpipe? 3.5" into 3", 4" into 3", or 3" into 2.5"?
Just curious http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

Looks great Chris... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Man, would it be retarded for me to get a 24v and build two VRTs?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (blkjettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkjettavr6* »_What size is that downpipe? 3.5" into 3", 4" into 3", or 3" into 2.5"?
Just curious http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We will have several versions
a. 3.50" DP to 3.00" C2 exhaust
b. 3.00" DP to 3.00" C2 exhaust
c: 3.00" DP to stock exhaust

_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_Looks great Chris... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Man, would it be retarded for me to get a 24v and build two VRTs?









Multiple VR6 Turbos...retarded.?.?.....I hope not...b/c at C2 we have (2) A3 12V VR6 Turbos, an A2 12V VR6 Turbo, a 24V VR6 Turbo and plan to Turbo my R32 in the next couple of months








C2




_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:09 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

So this is not affiliated with Kinetic?
But Kinetic will, I assume, come out with a kit just like for the 12v's that is pretty much the same, using this fueling package(s)?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Soupuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupuh* »_So this is not affiliated with Kinetic?
But Kinetic will, I assume, come out with a kit just like for the 12v's that is pretty much the same, using this fueling package(s)?


24V VR6 Turbo kit is 100% designed, fabricated, and manufactured by C2Motorsports. 
C2


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (blkjettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkjettavr6* »_What size is that downpipe? 3.5" into 3", 4" into 3", or 3" into 2.5"?
Just curious http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The pic is a 3.5" DP
-Jeff


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

awaiting patiently for prices


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (GREASE-MONKEY)*

str8 sick! you guys are doing great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

bump for a good company backed by good guys.....if i had a 24v this is where my money would be going


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

but assuming this is NOT for the R32.....YET, right.....


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (hubbell)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to c2
maybe its time for me to swap in a 24v


----------



## MAGICHAT (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (YUENGLINGMIKE!)*

24V VRT ROCCO IN THE WORKS!!!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

FMIC is now completed:









And on installed on the car:


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

If there was any Tuning Nobel prize, you guys should be first on the list!
Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blu_mk2 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

How will the exhaust manifold look for this kit? ..looking at the pics it doesn't seem like it can bolt like that to the engine








Any issues with it fitting a MK2 with a 24V swap?
Price price price? 
Excellent work!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (blu_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blu_mk2* »_How will the exhaust manifold look for this kit? ..looking at the pics it doesn't seem like it can bolt like that to the engine








Any issues with it fitting a MK2 with a 24V swap?
Price price price? 
Excellent work!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

looks like it bolts to the stock manifold


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (YUENGLINGMIKE!)*

That looks yummy. Way to go Chris...


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Craige-O)*

pricing yet? april is closing in....might want us to have an idea how much we need to have saved up and whats up with the R32 turbo...is that going to be here in april too?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (hubbell)*

Looks insane


----------



## fukndubn96 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (VWAUDITEK)*


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (fukndubn96)*

i know chris is shipping 24v kits this coming week...








look for some install/review threads in the next couple of weeks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (dubdoor)*

will you be selling just the Y pipe and downpipe?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_will you be selling just the Y pipe and downpipe? 

Yes.
Both the 3.00" and the 3.50" DP.
chris
C2


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

hmm.
maybe i could go over to the dark side and get a mk4 24v


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (jhayesvw)*

interesting


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (18T_BT)*

I bolted this C2 Stage 3 onto my car several months ago, the setup is good for well over 500++whp
polishing not included


----------

